# Rockpiles



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Rockpiles are a good source of variety action


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

what are the grey birds in the the bottom pic??


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

The grey bird with beak is a sand hill crane next to the sharpie


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

I know that one i was wondering about the two beside the honker


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Now that you mention it, those are some odd looking birds...


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

The other two are juvy snow geese


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

The one on the far left seems unusually dark for a juvie... :-?


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe it is an eagle head


----------

